# ca18det in California?



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

It seems that the ca18det is illegal to use in California since the engine was never offered in the US. Does anyone know of a legal way of being able to use the engine and have it still pass smog?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

In California?Sorry bro but any JDM or out US engine swap isnt going to pass over there.I mean yes RBs and SRs can definetly pass the Test portion fine without any problems but the Visual is what is going to get you.You can't pass the visual.I guess you could always take the $500 emission test(wink,wink) but thats pretty costly.Maybe you can register your car out of state?


----------



## wwiifanatic (Jan 16, 2004)

I have an idea... A CA18DET is basically a turboed CA18DE (with different internals), correct? I've been told that the markings on the motor say "CA18DE." Since the Pulsar also came with the CA18DE, could I possibly pass this motor off as a CA18DE with a turbo kit?


----------

